# GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?



## nachfrager (21 Juli 2003)

Hallo, habe kein passendes Forum gefunden deshalb hier meine Frage:

1996 wurde der Geldchip auf der Sparkassenkarte ("Geldkarte") eingeführt. Heute nutzen weniger als 4 % der Sparkassenkunden regelmäßig  den Geldchip. 

Er ist auf 400 DM / 200 Euro limitiert.

Ist er tatsächlich sicher oder wurde er bisher ganz einfach nicht "ausreichend" mißbraucht?

Beispiel: Zigarettenautomat

Gehen wir davon aus, dass auf dem Geldchip Geld aufgeladen wurde, das geld vom Konto abgebucht ist und damit hat sich "für die Bank" das Thema erledigt.

Die Transaktion vom Geldchip zum Terminal (z.B. Zigarettenautomat) erfolgt für den Kunden i.d.r. ohne Quittung, oft hat er keinen Überblick über die Zusammensetzung der Ausgaben mit der Karte.

1) der böse Verkäufer.

Die erste Manipulation erscheint simpel:

Der Automat bucht zu viel Geld ab vom Chip, der Kunde hat kaum Überblick.

2) der böse Kunde

Heute, da Kartenleser und Blankokarten billig zu haben sind wäre es denkbar, dass ein Kunde eine 1:1 Kopie seiner Karte anfertigt und mit der Kopie Zigaretten einkauft - er könnte also mit technischem Verständnis sein aufgeladenes Geld entweder erneuern (indem er einen alten Zustand auf die Karte zurück "downloaded") oder vervielfältigen (indem er beliebig viele aufgeladene Karten erstellt)

All das läßt den Geldchip doch bedenklich erscheinen. Wie schützt die Bank Kunden und Händler vor Mißbrauch?


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2003)

Es scheint in der Tat sehr wenig Erfahrungen mit Geldkarten zu geben, außer an einigen Parkautomaten
und  Zigarettenautomaten (kann ich nicht beurteilen, da Nichtraucher) 
kenne ich keine Anwendung.
 Daher bezweifle ich die Angabe der 4% , es dürfte eher im Promille Bereich liegen.
Von einem  Freund(Banker)  wurde mir  inoffiziell die Geldkarte als absoluter Flop erklärt.

Einige Infos:
http://www.zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de/geldkarte.html

tf


----------



## nachfrager (21 Juli 2003)

Ich habe die  4 % aus Zeitungsberichten aus Bremen und Leipzig.


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2003)

nachfrager schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die  4 % aus Zeitungsberichten aus Bremen und Leipzig.



Worauf beziehen sich die 4%: auf den gesamten  bargeldlosen Zahlungsverkehr mit Karten 
oder auf die Zahl der Kunden, die "schon mal" die Geldkarte eingesetzt haben? 
 Das kann ein himmelweiter Unterschied sein.....

tf


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2006)

nur knapp drei Jahre später ein neuer Anlauf 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71220



> GeldKarte: Kriegserklärung ans Bargeld
> 
> "Karte rein, Packung raus" – unter diesem Motto will die Initiative GeldKarte in diesem Jahr den Gebrauch des elektronischen Bargelds an Zigarettenautomaten propagieren, wo Kunden ab dem 1. Januar 2007 das gesetzlich geforderte Jugendschutzmerkmal mithilfe einer Chipkarte nachweisen müssen.


cp


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

Der rechtliche Hintergrund der Aktion:



> *§ 10  JuSchG Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit, Tabakwaren*
> 
> (1) In Gaststätten, Verkaufsstellen oder sonst in der Öffentlichkeit dürfen Tabakwaren an Kinder oder Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren weder abgegeben noch darf ihnen das Rauchen gestattet werden.
> (2) In der Öffentlichkeit dürfen Tabakwaren nicht in Automaten angeboten werden. Dies gilt nicht, wenn ein Automat
> ...





> *§ 30 JuSchG  Inkrafttreten, Außerkrafttreten*
> ...
> (2) Abweichend von Absatz 1 Satz 1 treten § 10 Abs. 2 ... am 1. Januar 2007 in Kraft.


Wie stellt denn die Geldkarte sicher, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren Tabakwaren nicht entnehmen können?


----------



## stieglitz (24 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stellt denn die Geldkarte sicher, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren Tabakwaren nicht entnehmen können?


Jungentliche unter 16 erhalten wohl keine Geldkarte.
Ob die jedoch so daran gehindert werden können an Zigaretten zu kommen, darf mit Fug bezweifelt werden. Ein hilfsbereiter ältere wird das dann schon erledigen. 
Wie ich gehöhrt habe, kann dann nur noch Zigaretten ziehen, wen man eine Karte hat, kann aber dann weiterhin Geld einschmeissen.
Das ist wieder so ein Gesetz, dass unheimlich viel Geld kostet, aber keine Wirkung zeigen wird.


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

> Im Laufe der Herstellung der ec- oder Kundenkarte Ihrer Bank oder Sparkasse wird das Jugendschutz-Merkmal bei volljährigen Karteninhabern automatisch von der Bank in den Chip geschrieben. Jugendliche müssen das Aufbringen des Jugendschutz-Merkmals explizit beantragen und durch ihre Erziehungsberechtigten bestätigen lassen.
> 
> Der Chip auf Ihrer GeldKarte wird verschlüsselt ausgelesen. Über das auf dem Chip gespeicherte Merkmal für die Volljährigkeit bzw. das Geburtsdatum wird der Berechtigungsstatus ermittelt und je nach Ergebnis der Zugang freigegeben oder verweigert.


http://www.geldkarte-jugendschutz.de/ww/de/pub/jugendschutz/technik.htm


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2006)

Dann nur noch eine  Frage zur praktischen Umsetzung: 

Mit Hilfe welcher biometrischen Merkmale überprüft der Zigarettenautomat, dass derjenige, 
der die Karte reinsteckt, auch Inhaber/Eigentümer  der Karte ist?  

cp


----------



## rolf76 (24 März 2006)

Ich meine auch, dass durch das System einer Geldkarte mit Jugendschutzmerkmal nicht "sichergestellt ist, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren Tabakwaren nicht entnehmen können".

Das Geldkartensystem stellt nicht sicher, dass Kinder mit einer gemopsten oder bei den Eltern kurz "ausgeliehenen" Geldkarte Zigaretten ziehen.

Aber wie immer im Recht: Alles eine Frage der Auslegung. Sichergestellt heißt wahrscheinlich so viel wie "ziemlich sicher" oder "ganz schön sicher".  

Hören wir lieber auf, die Tabaklobby ist in Deutschland sehr mächtig und ihr Einfluss auf die Bundespolitik ist vor kurzem wieder gewachsen (um das Dilemma mal ganz vorsichtig anzusprechen...).


----------



## drboe (24 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hören wir lieber auf, die Tabaklobby ist in Deutschland sehr mächtig und ihr Einfluss auf die Bundespolitik ist vor kurzem wieder gewachsen (um das Dilemma mal ganz vorsichtig anzusprechen...).


Du fürchtest, die Tabaksuchtlobby könnte ein "Roll-Kommando" rücksichtsloser Kettenraucher vorbeischicken, die dem Forum bzw. seinen Teilnehmern per Zigarettenqualm den Garaus machen, in dem diese bei jedem Aufruf einer Forumsseite zum inhalieren des Rauchs von 20 Zigaretten gezwungen werden? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 März 2006)

*Geldkarte und Tabak*

Hallo Rolf,

ich die Geldkarte vor ein paar Jahren mal benutzt und immer noch Geld auf dem Chip, da ich mal für die West LB gearbeitet habe und nur so zu Kaffee gekommen bin. Die hatten nur Kaffeeeautomaten mit Geldkarte. Seitdem nie wieder ...


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine auch, dass durch das System einer Geldkarte mit Jugendschutzmerkmal nicht "sichergestellt ist, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren Tabakwaren nicht entnehmen können".


Ich halte das System für ausreichend zuverlässig. Ob die Kinder nun direkt Zigaretten bei den Eltern mopsen oder sich erst die Geldkarte "ausleihen" müssen ist ziemlich gleich. Für die Gelegenheitsraucher ist es eine Hürde, die Süchtigen werden ältere Freunde einsetzen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## rolf76 (11 April 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*

Tagesschau.de:  Wegen Jugendschutzmaßnahmen -
Ein Sechstel aller Zigarettenautomaten verschwindet


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*

Die angebliche Schutzfunktion ist m.E. ein fadenscheiniger Vorwand, die  seit Jahren dahinsiechende 
Geldkarte jetzt gewaltsam dem (rauchenden) Kunden "auf´s Auge" zu drücken.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71220


> Vor zehn Jahren als Gemeinschaftsprodukt der deutschen Banken und Sparkassen eingeführt, sind derzeit zwar 64 Millionen GeldKarten im Umlauf und 70 Prozent aller ec- und Kundenkarten tragen den GeldKarten-Chip, doch genutzt wird der Ersatz fürs Kleingeld bislang kaum. Nur etwa jeder Fünfte macht tatsächlich davon Gebrauch, und im vergangenen Jahr ist die Zahl der Transaktionen sogar leicht von 38,3 Millionen Bezahlvorgängen in 2004 auf 37,8 Millionen Transaktionen zurückgegangen.


Googeln mit "Geldkarte" liefert unendliche viele Treffer. in denen  es angepriesen wird wie sauer Bier 
bzw. entgegen den harten Facts über den grünen Klee gelobt wird 
http://www.die-bank.de/index.asp?issue=052006&art=322

cp


----------



## rolf76 (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*

Beck aktuell:


> Mit der Einführung des Altersnachweises bei Automaten setze man die Vorgaben des Jugendschutzgesetzes um, erläuterte der Parlamentarische Staatssekretär im Bundesministerium für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend.


Dann wird es wohl so sein...

Gerade war noch von einem Sechstel der Automaten die Rede, jetzt verschwindet schon fast die Hälfte:


> Die Drogenbeauftragte der Bundesregierung S. B. begrüßte einen weiteren Vorteil, der mit der Umstellung einhergehe: Die Reduzierung der Zahl der Zigarettenautomaten bis zum Jahresende 2006 von 800.000 auf etwa 450.000.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*

Die nächste "Killerapplikation"
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73069


> GeldKarte soll Online-Musikdiensten zusätzliche Gewinne bescheren


cp


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Beck aktuell:
> 
> Dann wird es wohl so sein...
> 
> Gerade war noch von einem Sechstel der Automaten die Rede, jetzt verschwindet schon fast die Hälfte:


Ich seh das hier in unserer Gegend: immer weniger Automaten sind wirklich lukrativ. Ich denke, dass man die Umstellung nutzt und Leichen beseitigt.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh das hier in unserer Gegend: immer weniger Automaten sind wirklich lukrativ.



Gerade in meinem Bürokomplex erspäht: Geldkarte +16.

Zirarrettenautomaten akzeptieren nur noch bis zum 31.12.2006 Bargeld, danach ausschließlich die neuen Geldkarten mit der Verifikation +16.


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade in meinem Bürokomplex erspäht: Geldkarte +16.
> 
> Zirarrettenautomaten akzeptieren nur noch bis zum 31.12.2006 Bargeld, danach ausschließlich die neuen Geldkarten mit der Verifikation +16.


Wobei genau da eher kaum Leute < 16 anzutreffen sein dürften


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: GeldKarte:Ein Schattendasein - eine Schattenwelt?*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75850


> Gebrauch der GeldKarte stagniert


----------

